# Difference between BlitzSafe VW/M-LINK1 V.3 and VW/M-LINK1 V.5?



## AVWD (Jan 11, 2005)

Car: 2001 Golf (aww) 
Stereo:








What is the difference in the two products? The V.5 page doesn't list the features.
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Difference between BlitzSafe VW/M-LINK1 V.3 and VW/M-LINK1 V.5? (AVWD)*

the units are functionaly exactly the same ,however they fit different radios 
the V.3 is for early mk4 fitments, 1999 to 2001 with a single din sized radio
the V.5 if for the "double Din" sized monsoon radio that started in 2002 and fits most cars up till 2008 
your radio is double din sized because of the add on cd player, but you'll need the V.3
I hope this cleared up any cofusion

_Modified by [email protected] at 3:08 PM 10-10-2007_


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:09 PM 10-10-2007_


----------



## AVWD (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Difference between BlitzSafe VW/M-LINK1 V.3 and VW/M-LINK1 V.5? ([email protected])*

Thanks for the reply!
Is there anywhere else on your website with install instructions? And do you ship to Canada?
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Difference between BlitzSafe VW/M-LINK1 V.3 and VW/M-LINK1 V.5? (AVWD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AVWD* »_Thanks for the reply!
Is there anywhere else on your website with install instructions?

the product comes with general instructions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
install is a breeze with the radio removal tools 

_Quote, originally posted by *AVWD* »_do you ship to Canada?


yes we do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

